# assistant surgeon/ global period



## LuluBarr (Feb 24, 2011)

Can a physician who bills as assistant surgeon in a procedure bill for an E/M visit during the post-op global period or does the global period apply to both surgeons? 

anyone have any credible links for such information?

thank you


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 2, 2011)

any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## midnight1995 (Mar 3, 2011)

global period applies to both prime surgeon and assistant surgeon. This would only be different if it is unrelated to the surgery.


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 3, 2011)

that was my guess, thank you for the reassurance


----------



## rachell1976 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love documentation supporting that. We had a compliance officer tell us just the opposite.


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been looking for some sort of official document too...because I am a relatively new biller everyone seems to think I am crazy when I tell bring something up until I find the documentation for it haha.


----------



## Kcrp78 (Apr 14, 2020)

midnight1995 said:


> global period applies to both prime surgeon and assistant surgeon. This would only be different if it is unrelated to the surgery.


is there documentation to support assistant surgeon global period? Thank you


----------

